# February 2010 Photography Contest (Rules and Topic)



## Waterwings (Feb 16, 2010)

Here it is folks, an outdoor photography contest for active members! The idea was proposed by caveman here https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=12132, and there seems to be some interest, so we're gonna run with it and see how it turns out. No material prizes in this contest, just bragging rights 8) . There will be a new topic each month :wink: 

Start Date: Friday, 19 February 
End Date: Monday, 1 March, by midnight eastern time.

Topic: Bad/Cold Weather & the Outdoors

Simple Rules:
1) Photo must meet the site requirements (size) for posting
2) Must have a date stamp imprinted from camera (*no photos dated prior to 19 Feb. 2010*)
3) *Must have made at least 5 posts during this month (February 2010)*4) Maximum of 3 entries per person
5) Color or B&W shots allowed
6) Pleae submit only photos you have personally taken
7) Camera used: doesn't matter, but must have a date stamp on it (some cell phone cameras do this also)
8) No boat or fishing pics permitted. 


Voting will be by active members, and the entrants names will be listed in a poll-style thread in the Photography Forum. Only submit photos to that thread *https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=12169* which I will unlock for posting on the evening of 19 February.

Any questions concerning the contest contact caveman or myself.


*Update:* Just rec'd a pm from Jim, and the winning photo will be posted on the homepage of the site! We can probably setup a gallery of the winning photos as an archive.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 19, 2010)

I'll be unlocking the photo posting thread (in Photogarphy & Cameras Forum) after work today. Looking forward to seeing some good shots! 8)


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 19, 2010)

It's open for posting now (thread in Photography and Cameras Forum) 8)


----------



## Jim (Feb 20, 2010)

Great idea caveman! :beer:

Ok guys, let's see some cool pictures!


----------



## drsouce411 (Feb 20, 2010)

Photos moved to the Contest Photo posting thread: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=12169


WW


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 23, 2010)

Six days left to get your photos submitted! Ends at midnight, Monday, March 1st​


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 25, 2010)

*Hmmm, so I guess no one has any bad weather in their area? * :-k 

None here, just cold. 


Monday the 1st is sneaking-up quickly, so checkout the rules above, and get those photos posted. As of right now we only have two eligible entrants, caveman & wasilvers.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 28, 2010)

All you photobugs, deadline is tomorrow night (Monday, 1 March), at midnight Eastern time. 

Get those last minute entries posted: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=12169

_Next_ month's theme is gonna be a little different, but can't divulge the topic until this one is completed. :wink:


----------

